# Modern Renaissance Palette or huda beauty rose gold palette ?



## theblendingqueen (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi,

I was thinking about buying one of these extremely popular palettes, that are quite similar in shades, but I am not sure which one should I choose. I want to know which one is highly pigmented , more blendable textures; I ask for a quality point of view. 


Thank you !


----------



## TraceyMc (Sep 5, 2017)

Both are pigmented , I suppose it depends on if you want some glitter and metallic shades in your palette , for example I have the Modern Renaissance palette , I'm in my 40's so  prefer mattes and more satin shimmers on my slightly hooded eyes but I got the Huda Rose Gold palette for my 15 year old daughter as she loves make up and all the tutorials on YT  . Both are lovely , both give a bit of kick up as they are a softer shadow but to me the ABH Mod Ren palette has the edge , I just love the consistency and they blend beautifully .


----------



## leonah (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't have anything from huda beauty but I love ABH MR. if I would pan it I would definitely buy a backup. that's how much I love it


----------

